# Care for something to drink? (pipes)



## DacularThrasher (Jan 7, 2006)

*Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

I am curious what others may drink to compliment their pipe smoking. During the day, I prefer tea. Carbonated soda does not work for me.

On the weekends I may sip single malt whiskey or a dark beer (prefer a nice dopplebock) along with Peterson Luxury blend.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

carbonated soda tends to burn on my tongue (or so it feels), unless it's watered down with ice and rum or irish whiskey.
i don't keep much alcohol in the house (17 yr old step son actually managed to drink my small bottle of everclear i use to clean my pipes with), but a nice dark beer would probably work great.
might have to pick some up this weekend.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

I mostly drink coffee with my smoking. Usually a strong brew through my french press. A dark beer also works but it is too much for my tiny brain to handle having a great beer and a great smoke. SYSTEM OVERLOAD! This is coming from a newb so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

either coffee(usually) or beer


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

Vodka or Guinness in most instances....unless it's before 9AM.

Then I prefer Tequila....lol


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

Dark beer, scotch, whiskey, cognac, Kahlua, rum, and vodka all hit the spot for me. :al


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*



croatan said:


> Dark beer, scotch, whiskey, cognac, Kahlua, rum, and vodka all hit the spot for me. :al


I am pretty much the same, except....

although I enjoy Scotch, I prefer a blended American Whiskey or a Bourbon, and although I enjoy Kahlua, I would rather have Baileys.

Finally, don't forget to add SoCo to the list - I guess it is kinda a Bourbon - but not really, I like the Peachy/Citrus Twang, but like may other forms of booze I like to water it down, or if in the mood for some fuzz add soda water.

I think all of these go well with a pipe, but you gotta match the tobacco to the liquor - too sweet of a drink can make a pipe taste awful!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

Oh yeah, I forgot bourbon. And you're right of course about matching the drink to the tobacco.


----------



## DacularThrasher (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

Ok...nice drink selections

...but what is the best drink/tobacco combination? What tabocco matches best with your favorite drink? The aromatics that my wife buys me just doesn't do it.

I'm trying out Penzance (that was reviewed by IHT in another post) that seems to go well with the Abita Turbo Dog(brown ale) that I am drinking. Its a great infusion of flavors!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

I love to have a good morning cigar with my coffee. In the evening I enjoy tobacco with beer, wine, or whiskey.


----------



## thecluetrainmki (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

good cognac/armagnac, whiskey, bailey's, kahlua, english breakfast tea, irish breakfast tea, earl grey.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

I got my bro to buy me a nice bottle of sangria which goes very nicely with/after cigars. I also like beer with a cigar.... especially Corona w/ lime

*IHT - yet this is about PIPES....*


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

I generally have a cup of coffee or tea with the pipe. Tonight I had some(ok a lot) California Cabernet with a bowl of Old Gowrie. It rocked from beginning to end!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*

Iced Tea is a good match to some tobaccos. I found Egg Nog works great too!!!

A run and coke works too. As does a good ale or stout.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

had to change the topic title, just in case the "new posts" crowd comes in without seeing which FORUM the topic is located in...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

I usually have a wheat beer or a bit o' Maker's Mark on ice, but I think I might try some Port. I bought some a couple of months ago and didn't care for it with my cigar, but I think with the pipe it might match up well.


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

I like a cup of Green Tea, with my pipe. Use to drink a soda, but made my tongue feel like it was on fire.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

I usually drink iced tea, but on occasion I'll have a beer or mixed drink.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

*I usually have a wheat beer or a bit o' Maker's Mark on ice, but I think I might try some port*

Thats my Combo.....I need to start hanging out with your group. Are you still doing Turbo Blender have not listened for a while....I will check it out tonight.

Enjoy

Drrgill


----------



## DruLeeParsec (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

Well, about 30 minutes ago I was taking the dog for a walk down at the Bear River.

And I had a Starbucks Grande Mocha with a shot of Caramel syrup and a bowl of Captain Black in a small Norwich pipe. The weather was great, Thunder (my dog) had lots of fun playing in the water, and it was a great way to spend the morning.

By the way. This is "Thunder the wonder puppy" on a hike last week down the American River canyon.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*



DruLeeParsec said:


> Well, about 30 minutes ago I was taking the dog for a walk down at the Bear River.
> 
> And I had a Starbucks Grande Mocha with a shot of Caramel syrup and a bowl of Captain Black in a small Norwich pipe. The weather was great, Thunder (my dog) had lots of fun playing in the water, and it was a great way to spend the morning.
> 
> By the way. This is "Thunder the wonder puppy" on a hike last week down the American River canyon.


Beautiful dog, beautiful scenery and a fantastic way to spend the morning, i certainly envy you after the day i had at work!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*



DruLeeParsec said:


> Well, about 30 minutes ago I was taking the dog for a walk down at the Bear River.
> 
> And I had a Starbucks Grande Mocha with a shot of Caramel syrup and a bowl of Captain Black in a small Norwich pipe. The weather was great, Thunder (my dog) had lots of fun playing in the water, and it was a great way to spend the morning.
> 
> By the way. This is "Thunder the wonder puppy" on a hike last week down the American River canyon.


We really need to meet up and smoke. Reminds me of the Buffalo River that I frequent. Looks just deep enough for the ole kayak to slide on down.


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

I usually don't drink when I smoke a pipe. When I do, I prefer a 20 y/o scotch with a VA or Va/per. It is also good with Peretti's 333.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*



drrgill said:


> *I usually have a wheat beer or a bit o' Maker's Mark on ice, but I think I might try some port*
> 
> Thats my Combo.....I need to start hanging out with your group. Are you still doing Turbo Blender have not listened for a while....I will check it out tonight.
> 
> ...


I haven't done an episode through the holidays...time to get back to it.


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

I like to sit down with a bowl of Dunhills Standard Mixture Medium along with a glass of "The Peat Monster" a scotch made by the Compass Box company.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I've always enjoyed a nice cup of fresh coffee when I smoke a cigar. What kind of drinks do you like when you light up your pipe?:cf? :hc? or perhaps:al


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Care for something to drink?*

A nice cold mug of ale is my preference, but sometimes an ice water is the best way to go


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Care for something to drink?*

Coffee, Jack and coke, sweet tea, or hot tea all work for me.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Care for something to drink?*

black coffee, hot tea, iced tea, Jack, Glenlivet 18yr and water - yeah, that's it


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Care for something to drink?*

Black coffee, Corona Beer or San Miguel Beer and water.:tu:ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if it's a VA, i like to drink a stout, or water (no sodas) - it's mostly water as i barely drink beer.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Coffee and water most of the time. Occasionally a Blue Moon...my summer beer of choice.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I've really been enjoying coffee with my pipes lately. Especially SG Chocolate Flake-pairs really well with my morning coffee:tu


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooops! My bad... I thought we're talking about cigars.:chk

Pls. continue!


----------



## HeavyJay (Aug 11, 2007)

Coffee in the morning and evening. In the afternoon...you'll probably want to hang me for this...Dr Pepper.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

It's usually just water for me, but since I just finished brewing 40 pints of ale I may have to try some of that whilst I smoke. Hell, I have so much that I'll probably need to poor it on my cereal in the morning...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ultravox said:


> It's usually just water for me, but since I just finished brewing 40 pints of ale I may have to try some of that whilst I smoke. Hell, I have so much that I'll probably need to poor it on my cereal in the morning...


Gee UV, what WILL you do with all that ale? 
I know! You could send some to................. no, no, that wouldn't work. I simply wouldn't have the space for it with the ten gallons I'm brewing this afternoon. Bottoms up, buddy!

:dr:tu


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

The one thing that I absolutely cannot stand to drink with a pipe is soda. It's literally painful! There has been talk about the PH of pipe tobacco contributing to issues with tongue bite. Adding in the acidity of something like a Coke only exacerbates this problem. The last time I accidentally sipped some Coke after smoking a bowl, I thought my tongue was on fire!

Water is better p


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

sweet tea or root beer, those are my favs to drink with a cigar or a pipe. but thats just me.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

A fresh cup of black coffee in the morning, or if more towards evening then a glass of red wine goes well with a bowl.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dr. Pepper , Root Beer (barqs), Coffee, Ice Water, sometimes some sipping tequila. If its a Va I don't touch the soda learned the hard way.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Depends on the time of day. In the morning, I like a nice English or Irish breakfast tea.

Mid afternoon, I'll go for ice water or club soda over ice.

Late afternoon, 12 year old scotch, 40 creek, or 12 year old bourbon. The only wine I really like with pipes is a nice Port.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

TexasOutlaw said:


> Late afternoon, 12 year old scotch, 40 creek, or 12 year old bourbon. The only wine I really like with pipe is a nice Port.


You like 40 creek? I got a bottle of the stuff and I can't stand it. I've been forcing myself to down it just so that I can get rid of it. I'm with you on the scotch. I find I'm usually reaching for brandy when I want something strong to go with my pipes.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Dr. Pepper , Root Beer (barqs), Coffee, Ice Water, sometimes some sipping tequila. If its a Va I don't touch the soda learned the hard way.


I learned that the heard way as well. I always thought that having coffee with a pipe would kill the taste of the pipe. I guess it depends on the tobacco.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know, I used to drink any variation of Jack and some Japanese whiskey I was gifted with anything I smoked with, but now that we rearanged everything, where I smoke is in the "get off my lazy tail" range from my smoking area; therefore, ice cold water now suffices.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

A fresh cup of hot coffee with a splash of creamer in it is best to me


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Care for something to drink?*

Depends on what I'm smoking,
but usually coffee, ice tea or soda.
:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Care for something to drink?*

For sure coffee for me if I'm smoking a cigar. They go so well like...well...cigars and coffee.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Need a drink after this one...*

Before IHT even asks, no, this is not a "showing off my pipe" thread. It's not a bomb, "look at me," or thread of general asshattery. It's a "is there anything I can do to fix this?" thread. 

After finishing a bowl of Christmas Cheer 2007, I noticed a small crack in the shank of my Nording. Upon further inspection, it appears that for one reason or another (blasted too deep?) there's a HOLE in the shank, right where the tenon sits at its widest.

I can only surmise that the act of putting the stem in caused it to crack around the hole. Is there anything I can do to fill or fix this? I'm afraid the crack will continue through, rendering the pipe unsmokable


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

I have never seen this in one of my own pipes, but I think that pipe may be in trouble. Its hard to tell from the picture, but those crack look pretty deep.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Bad picture. Only the lighter line on the right is an actual crack. I feel sick =/


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Yeah, I was talking more about the hole, I can't really see the crack. I am only guessing, but could the expanding and contracting when it is heated and cooled cause it to crack around that hole?


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

I believe shanks can be banded by a pipe repair shop... it won't be "original" but it'll be smokeable at least...


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

That would be pretty interesting...a banded square shank.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Ouch - sorry...might have had a small pit on the inner side that was hidden, and then weakened by the sanding of the outside... few heat cycles later it pops.... just a guess...

Is there enough shank to make a nosewarmer out of it?

<asshat>
I've got some liquid nail as would fix 'a right up!
</asshat>€


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Taken from www.pipesandcigars.com










I suppose it would make an interesting project, but I really like this pipe, haha.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Wow, that is beautiful


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

I guarantee you it's the last pipe I buy without inspecting it with a flashlight and a magnifying glass first :r


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*



worr lord said:


> I guarantee you it's the last pipe I buy without inspecting it with a flashlight and a magnifying glass first :r


Yeah, I have a special deal with my etailers. They send me the pipe first then I can inspect it thoroughly before I actually send them the money.

Sorry for your troubles but I have had a few pipes that developed this shank crack and neither time did the crack progress. Of course, I was careful with taking the stem out.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

you can have a band put on and it will take care of it for the life of the pipe. If the stem is not loose I probably wouldn't worry about it. Just keep an eye on it and make sure the crack doesn't grow. If it does immediatly send it out for a band. The hole in the shank was probably caused by a sand pit or small pebble that was in the briar, after drilling and the stem taken in and out a few times it dislodged it causing a weak spot. By the way that pipe is rusticated not blasted, nording uses that rustication technique on alot of his pipes as of late. It does kind of resemble a blast. If it makes you feel any better most people wouldn't have seen it.

If I am correct that pipe is very new, call the retailer not just email. Explain what you found and offer to send the pics that you posted here or send the pipe back for inspection. I bet they replace it without a problem.

Larry


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

I just noticed where the pipes is from and they are a very reputable shop. They will make it right.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

I didn't buy the pipe from pipesandcigars.com, I picked it up at a local B&M. Thanks for the advice, I'll check things out with the shop and see what's up


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Paid a visit to the B&M today, where the owner gladly accepted the pipe back and exchanged it for a Savinelli Design 207, I'll get pictures for the Pipe Thread later tonight.

This thread can be closed


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*



worr lord said:


> Paid a visit to the B&M today, where the owner gladly accepted the pipe back and exchanged it for a Savinelli Design 207, I'll get pictures for the Pipe Thread later tonight.
> 
> This thread can be closed


Not closed quite yet.... Happy for you that it was taken care of. I assume the picture you posted in the "Photos of your Pipe Thread" is the replacement.

This one.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Yep . I can't wait to smoke a bowl tonight, I'm just not sure whether I should pay extra care to the un-carbonized bowl or not.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*



worr lord said:


> I'm just not sure whether I should pay extra care to the un-carbonized bowl or not.


no.
there are plenty of ppl that will sand out the pre-carbonization.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Need a drink after this one...*

Thanks buddy. I read the briar can lend its own pleasant flavor to the smoking tobacco easier with "naked" bowls like this, cool stuff :tu


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

*Whats your favorite beverage?*

I see quite a few threads asking your favorite tobacco, or which type you smoke and when, but what is you favorite beverage while smoking a tobacco? I generally either have Ice Tea, Coffee, or Slushies.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

For a pipe usually tea. White teas are usually my favorite when smoking a bowl.


----------



## Some Dark Holler (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Either tea (hot or iced, though typically hot in these winter months) or water.


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Hot coffee or ice water


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Mhm, I generally like colder drinks because then my mouth isn't as hot from the smoke  And I can't do carbonated drinks either those kills


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

When I'm smoking a Padron, pepsi tastes like i'm drinking an amareto sour; so if I don't have that, I'll have a pepsi :ss


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

As with everything else, coffee, black


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Here, coffee or near beer. At home, beer, wine or Mello Yello.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*



EvanS said:


> As with everything else, coffee, black


The only way to drink coffee :tu


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

If I'm feeling especially ambitious coffee or tea is my drink of choice... lots of times its water tho.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Usually coffee here but I drink waaaaaay to much coffee 

Once in a while it will be ice tea or hot chocolate is good with certain baccys as well.

Shawn


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Mornings: Coffee, Evening Smoke: Cold Beer or Dr. Pepper! Smoke 'Em!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Iced tea wanes in cold weather; right now it's all about black tea, green tea, and yerba mata.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Here you go.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=101130&highlight=Drink


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Normally black tea or water


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Whats your favorite beverage?*

Coffee black, not stirred, never shaken.
Oolong tea 
Bulleit Bourbon on the rocks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MERGED THIS TOPIC WITH THE OTHER TWO TOPICS ABOUT THIS.​


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

IHT said:


> MERGED THIS TOPIC WITH THE OTHER TWO TOPICS ABOUT THIS.​


Thats why we love you Greg


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

smokehouse said:


> Thats why we love you Greg


liar. p


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thillium said:


> The only way to drink coffee :tu


Yall've got me drinking my coffee black now in just 2 weeks, where i've been using cream for years!

Ps, didn't realize this was in pipe forum; i'll drink whatever is on hand, usually some kind of flavored water.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

For cigars, it's black coffee & lots of it ... but for pipes, I get a better result with iced tea, sweetened or not, depending on the tobacco blend. Juce works well too at times ... apple juice, some of that "Fuze" stuff ... or, of course, plain old water.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Black coffee works for pipes and cigars. Just plain old Folgers nuthin' fancy.p


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Coffee much of the time, sometimes juice or green tea.

FVF and cafe bustello are gods own breakfast


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the small batch bourbons, preferably Bookers when my wallet allows, but that is a rarity. My second choice is Knob Creek, this is a little more affordable and I can get it in a smaller bottle.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite drink /tobacco combinations*



IHT said:


> carbonated soda tends to burn on my tongue (or so it feels), unless it's watered down with ice and rum or irish whiskey.
> i don't keep much alcohol in the house (17 yr old step son actually managed to drink my small bottle of everclear i use to clean my pipes with), but a nice dark beer would probably work great.
> might have to pick some up this weekend.


ahahaha, I remember those days. Used to sneak into the liquor cabanet and mix all I could... Still not looking forward to the day that I have to explain to my mother why all her liquor tastes like water!


----------



## SAVFANJOE (Jan 13, 2008)

During the winter, I like Kahlua in my coffee with my pipe. The summer is a different story, I prefer a light German or Belgium beer. What I really enjoy with my pipe is either Amiretto or Frangelico straight from the freezer. I like either one neat in a small rock glass:tu.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I read on a cigar page back around Christmas that orange juice neutralizes the smell of cigar on your breath after a smoke. At that time I was smoking a couple cigars a day so I decided to give it a try. Suddenly the flavors in light VAs and VA/pers really came alive. A few weeks later when I laid off the 'gars I also laid off the juice and surprise, surprise............ the flavors went away too. This week I started having a small glass of orange juice for breakfast again and, yep, the flavors are back. Maybe I'll remember that little trick this time  but if I don't, would someone please send me a kick to remind me to drink my juice?


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I read on a cigar page back around Christmas that orange juice neutralizes the smell of cigar on your breath after a smoke. At that time I was smoking a couple cigars a day so I decided to give it a try. Suddenly the flavors in light VAs and VA/pers really came alive. A few weeks later when I laid off the 'gars I also laid off the juice and surprise, surprise............ the flavors went away too. This week I started having a small glass of orange juice for breakfast again and, yep, the flavors are back. Maybe I'll remember that little trick this time  but if I don't, would someone please send me a kick to remind me to drink my juice?


I'll have to try that. Normally I just have coffee.p


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried Gin with a pipe? I am trying to figure if I can make flat tonic water and then mix it with gin it won't burn because of the lack of carbonation.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Guinness, scotch (The Glenlivet or Macallan, if available), or Elmer T. Lee bourbon (again, if available.) For you bourbon lovers, try Elmer. I started on Makers Mark, then tried Woodford Reserve - loved them both - but Elmer is a true delight.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I read on a cigar page back around Christmas that orange juice neutralizes the smell of cigar on your breath after a smoke. At that time I was smoking a couple cigars a day so I decided to give it a try. Suddenly the flavors in light VAs and VA/pers really came alive. A few weeks later when I laid off the 'gars I also laid off the juice and surprise, surprise............ the flavors went away too. This week I started having a small glass of orange juice for breakfast again and, yep, the flavors are back. Maybe I'll remember that little trick this time  but if I don't, would someone please send me a kick to remind me to drink my juice?


Very interesting comment of yours! I like to drink a glass of flitered (Brita) tap water with two ice cubes and a slice of lemon (don't squeeze it, just put it in there) with my pipe smoking. I found this to have multiple effects.

It keeps your palate fresh and allows you to really taste the smoke better, particularly after relighting.

It cuts down on the bad after taste.

It prevents the bad stuff from settling into the mucus of your mouth.

It is important in my eyes to use neutral taste and non-carbonated water; the fizz or too high a sodium content would be strange. And it is also important not to make it too cold. This will kill your ability to taste.

By the way, I read that the American habit of drinking really cold drinks with everything makes for the often artificially intensely flavored foods, in particular with fast food. There is also a study that compares Chinese eaters to American eaters. Apparently the Chinese eat just as much fat as the Americans do BUT they drink hot tea with it. This dissolves the fat and makes it much easier to digest. Result: tons of obese Americans and very few of obese Chinese. Again, the effect is especially pronounced with fast food.

Today, in lack of lemon, I tried orange juice (Tropicana Lots of Pulp). Well, it is a bit strange with the tobacco I am smoking as I write this. For my taste it is overbearing and doesn't match very well with this tobacco. But it might work well with others. I'll keep experimenting with the OJ but lemon water is clearly the bullet-proof method for the gourmet.

Till


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite drink / PIPE tobacco combinations -*

sweet tea or coffee.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

tfar said:


> Till


I've been trying the lemons too so I'll have to try your method. It is the citric acid that does the work. So far I get varied results, horribly inconsistent and I'm thinking it has to do with what tobaccos I'm smoking in the days prior. I just need to find the key.

As for cold drinks (I KNOW :r you Germans think an iced drink :r means it has one or two ice cubes floating on top) I have read that drinking cold drinks is hard on your liver especially but is also hard on other body systems. Thanks for reminding me of that .........................again


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I usually drink either red wine, coffee, or rum and coke when I'm smoking a pipe. I've tried to drink beer but it never compliments the tobacco. It usually makes it taste like crap to me.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I've been trying the lemons too so I'll have to try your method. It is the citric acid that does the work. So far I get varied results, horribly inconsistent and I'm thinking it has to do with what tobaccos I'm smoking in the days prior. I just need to find the key.
> 
> As for cold drinks (I KNOW :r you Germans think an iced drink :r means it has one or two ice cubes floating on top) I have read that drinking cold drinks is hard on your liver especially but is also hard on other body systems. Thanks for reminding me of that .........................again


Yes, clearly the citric acid. The amount of by-taste and citric acid will be easier to control with just a slice of lemon in neutral water than with OJ. I didn't know the liver thing, thanks. One thing I read about cold water is that it helps you lose weight because the body needs to warm it up and burn more calories but obviously the effects on fat digestion are bigger.

Till


----------

